# What's Stroud like?



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2012)

Never been.

Went through Stroud on a diverted train back to Wales recently, and the valley/old buildings look pretty scenic and nice. The 'Five Valleys' featured on Countryfile last Sunday and the wooded hills looked stunning. I've also heard good reports about the beer and pub choice, and the Stroud Fringe Festival site (we can't make that this year tho') claims the town and area is full of musos, artists, creatives etc. -- hippies too or so I hear  )

We're up for  a day trip before long. Can anyone who knows the town and area a bit comment, make suggestions etc? Cheers 

[OK, I know Stround isn't exactly 'South West' except by a stretch of definition, but this seemed the closest forum to go for]


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 6, 2012)

i grew up there.

there is a good reason I live in london.

i do think its a good place to visit though. ill bbl with a write up for you.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2012)

It is South West, it's close to Bath. I've stopped there a few times, nice market, a few nice pubs, evidence of hippies.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 6, 2012)

I grew up there too. I think you'd like it William. Everything you've said above is correct. It's always been a bit of an alternative town with some interesting/creative people. When I was younger the area was a magnet for travellers and all-night raves and we took full advantage. There's some good cafes and cracking real ale pubs, a bit of an arts/music scene, two decent record shops...and the town has had a bit of a resurgence in recent years with a popular Saturday farmers market. It's also beautiful place if you check out some of the surrounding villages. The canals are being restored which will bring an interesting extra to the town soon.

Much as I loved living there tho, its still a fairly small town and lots of the young people off and move to London/Bristol when they get the chance. (Keith Allen lives there too  ) Great place tho and worth a visit for the weekend.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 6, 2012)

Sheeptown is an excellent place. Get yourself out to The Woolpack in Slad, Laurie Lee's old local, an alehouse after your own heart.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2012)

While not without its chocolate box charm stroud is so twee even the Sylvanian Families can sneer at the uncosmipolitan nature of the town.

And there are a lot of the same faces if you catch my meaning

e2a  Mynan used to help with canal restoration in the area and has great things to say about the project. Would be good to see them back to glory ennit


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the above posts. Broadly encouraging!  

I've heard about that Woolpack in Slad ... came highly recommended on the website I checked


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2012)

Lining ourselves to go to Stroud on Sat 31st March now, and thanks to paolo999's kind suggestion, we're likely to be camping over next to his van, so we'll be getting in a proper evening's drinking (maybe entertainment too?)  .. there looks like there's a campsite in easy reach of the town centre 

Looking forward to this.


----------



## JimW (Mar 12, 2012)

I lived there for about ten years from the mid 80s to 90s after we moved south. I served that Laurie Lee in the pub once! I liked it; I was expecting the south to be posh and twee but the West Country isn't all like that. There is an obvious hippy element in Stroud (green councillors and organics) but it's alos an old mill town with a fair bit of radical history (cloth shearers riots and the like) and the scenery is gorgeous.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice one Jim. I've picked up aa bit about the radical history and that was one aspect that attracted me, along with the rest.

Hoping we'll get time for a mini trek up to Slad, as well as looking at the town centre.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2012)

Whole Stroud plan put on hold now. Was going to be this coming weekend (Saturday 31st) but it's too close to my father's funeral next week.

Will probably return to this plan after the summer -- we still want to make it to Stroud at some point this year


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2012)

WoW, if you go, here's some decent real ale pubs to check out:

The Golden Fleece, Nelson Street
The Prince Albert, Rodborough Hill
The Crown & Sceptre, Horns Road

There's also the Retreat and Queen Vic in town, the former is a bit of a bar and the latter a bit scuzzy, but both do good beer. Uley brewery and Stroud brewery both do some good ales - "Tom Long's Post" and "Budding" are local favourites and worth checking out.


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2012)

I used to work at the Pelican back when it was owned by the now (sadly departed) Andy who had the Golden Fleece too, so know the landlady of the Prince Albert very well too.
ETA: We used to have Chas from Uley delivering his fine ales and even playing the accordion on occasion.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Golden Fleece, Nelson Street
> The Prince Albert, Rodborough Hill
> The Crown & Sceptre, Horns Road


 
I concur, all top ale hovels. The Prince Albert also puts on some great live music.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2012)

JimW said:


> I used to work at the Pelican back when it was owned by the now (sadly departed) Andy who had the Golden Fleece too, so know the landlady of the Prince Albert very well too.


I used to drink in the Peli around that time, you probably served me beer! The garden used to be great on a Friday/Saturday night.

Yeah, L at the Prince Albert has created a fine boozer. She even let us interrupt the band once to allow a stripper from Tewkesbury to embarrass my mate on his stag do!

RIP Andy, great guy. Didn't know him that well but he protected me behind the bar once when some nutter tried to glass me in the toilets.


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I used to drink in the Peli around that time, you probably served me beer! The garden used to be great on a Friday/Saturday night.
> 
> Yeah, L at the Prince Albert has created a fine boozer. She even let us interrupt the band once to allow a stripper from Tewkesbury to embarrass my mate on his stag do!
> 
> RIP Andy, great guy. Didn't know him that well but he protected me behind the bar once when some nutter tried to glass me in the toilets.


Bet I did - I served that Laurie Lee once too, another sadly departed Stroud celeb. If I go back now there's people who don't realise I've been away for decades but know me from that pub so they carry on like we've just missed each other up the shops a couple of weekends  I like it


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2012)

JimW said:


> Bet I did - I served that Laurie Lee once too, another sadly departed Stroud celeb.


 
Laurie was a top bloke, I used to see his daughter for a while and he backed me out of the kitchen in Slad with the aid of his 410 when he wasn't sure if my intentions were entirely honourable; he was right. Happy days.


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Laurie was a top bloke, I used to see his daughter for a while and he backed me out of the kitchen in Slad with the aid of his 410 when he wasn't sure if my intentions were entirely honourable; he was right. Happy days.


There was that brass plaque to him in the Woolpack - knew someone who rented a cottage in Slad off him IIRC and they had a few tales to tell. We went to some 'celeste' as those hippy parties on hills were called on top of the local beacon way back when I was a teen (prehistory now!)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2012)

"going to read some Laurie Lee" = slang for going over the far side of the school field to drink cider


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2012)

My cousin lives there, in a Yurt and yes she is a hippie


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice tips folks! Thanks ... 

Probably looking at no sooner than autumn for a visit now  , but will definitely check out as many pubs as possible


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2012)

New Stroud plan lined up now. Weekend of Saturday 6th October.

Will get my bro and nephew along for a late slightly family themed post birthday get-together.

Can't bloody wait


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 21, 2012)

Kinnell!  

Looks like I _MIGHT_ have my ever first opportunity to call into Stroud this coming Sunday, albeit for a max of 3 hours only ...... I have a (rare) open ticket from Paddington to Swansea on the way back from my mum-duty weekend, and even rarer, all Swansea bound Sunday trains are being diverted via Stroud this Sunday.

Will need to check though if :

(a) they stop there!
or
(b) I'm allowed to change at Swindon (?) on my way back .... and get back on at Gloucester (?) on my way back from Stroud -- or wherever (???) ...

actually on marginally soberer  reflection, that idea may end up *massively* too complicated.

Will look into it though, as soon as I arrive in Paddington tomorrow eve ..... the OPEN ticket aspect may help me but possibly not enough ....


----------



## chintz (Nov 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> When I was younger the area was a magnet for travellers and all-night raves and we took full advantage.


Did you go to the big one that was in the old Great Mills building?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 22, 2012)

chintz said:


> Did you go to the big one that was in the old Great Mills building?


 
I did! Fucking mental night.


----------



## chintz (Nov 22, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I did! Fucking mental night.


Fucking brilliant wasn't it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2012)

I quite like the drive from Bath to Stroud - through the valley


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 22, 2012)

chintz said:


> Did you go to the big one that was in the old Great Mills building?


Yeah, I was pretty young at the time too - can't even remember how I sneaked out for that one! It was mental, seemed like half the country's ravers had descended on Stroud. There's some footage on YouTube somewhere...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 22, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Kinnell!
> 
> Looks like I _MIGHT_ have my ever first opportunity to call into Stroud this coming Sunday, albeit for a max of 3 hours only ...... I have a (rare) open ticket from Paddington to Swansea on the way back from my mum-duty weekend, and even rarer, all Swansea bound Sunday trains are being diverted via Stroud this Sunday.
> 
> ...


They _should_ stop at Stroud - there's rarely trains that don't. And yes, you should be allowed a break of journey. but def worth checking it out. Most of the time the inspectors don't even notice. 

William - you have to go to the Crown & Sceptre (on Horns Road) Stroud's best real ale pub. It's at the top of town, about a 10-15 min walk from the station. On the way there/back, you'll also pass the Golden Fleece, a tiny little jazz/real ale boozer which also does an excellent pint.


----------



## keybored (Nov 24, 2012)

chintz said:


> Fucking brilliant wasn't it


Great party, shame about the bad-boy element giving it a moody edge (taxing people for "door fees", mugging, selling shit drugs etc).


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 25, 2012)

Didn't do it in the end, festivaldeb's ill here at home and I needed to get back today without any break.

But we're now plotting a springtime Stroud and area stayover  -- will be better with more time rather than just a few hours, anyway.

I did notice there's a lot of canal repair work going on in the valley just now, it was a little before dark when my train went through, and I got a reasonable view.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Didn't do it in the end, festivaldeb's ill here at home and I needed to get back today without any break.
> 
> But we're now plotting a springtime Stroud and area stayover  -- will be better with more time rather than just a few hours, anyway.
> 
> I did notice there's a lot of canal repair work going on in the valley just now, it was a little before dark when my train went through, and I got a reasonable view.


Yeah, the Thames and Severn canal is being restored at the moment, started about 3 or 4 years ago. Six miles of canal from Saul out near the River Servern, through Stroud to Brimscombe, which is a few miles east of Stroud. It's a massive project. There's a new bridge and good section of restored canal right near the middle of the town. Locks and mechanisms are being repaired, new bridges built. As part of the restoration I've done some voluntary work repairing some of the cotswold stone walls at Brimscombe Port using traditional lime mortar. Some of it is looking really good now. Walking the towpaths is always interesting. 

More here: http://www.cotswoldcanals.com/pages/a-quick-guide.php

@DotCommunist


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2012)

Excellent stuff! Thoroughly approve of projects like that


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 5, 2012)

JimW said:


> ...it's also an old mill town with a fair bit of radical history (cloth shearers riots and the like) and the scenery is gorgeous.


The village I lived in when I was younger was famous for riots among the cloth and textile workers. At some point (1700s perhaps? Cant remember exact date) the army had to be sent in to my little village to quell the unrest!


----------



## chintz (Dec 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> As part of the restoration I've done some voluntary work repairing some of the cotswold stone walls at Brimscombe Port using traditional lime mortar.


How long ago did you do that, I was involved with the Trust, back when it was still The Stroudwater, Thames and Severn Canal trust. I used to help run the boat trips at Ryeford


----------



## JimW (Dec 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The village I lived in when I was younger was famous for riots among the cloth and textile workers. At some point (1700s perhaps? Cant remember exact date) the army had to be sent in to my little village to quell the unrest!


I got a good little local history pamphlet on the Stroudwater Riots if I remember the name right - think it was done by that bloke Mike who ran the second hand bookshop up the High Street. Quoted lots off contemporary sources - seem to recall some mill owners or maybe scabs (on price) being ducked in the pond in one incident. Not seen that in years tho so might be misremembering.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 5, 2012)

chintz said:


> How long ago did you do that, I was involved with the Trust, back when it was still The Stroudwater, Thames and Severn Canal trust. I used to help run the boat trips at Ryeford


Nice one! It's been a while since I did a boat trip. I went up the Sapperton tunnel in a boat aged about 14 - so a long time ago!

The wall stuff was probably about 3 or 4 years ago? They were running free courses in using traditional techniques...and you did your bit for the restoration.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 5, 2012)

JimW said:


> I got a good little local history pamphlet on the Stroudwater Riots if I remember the name right - think it was done by that bloke Mike who ran the second hand bookshop up the High Street. Quoted lots off contemporary sources - seem to recall some mill owners or maybe scabs (on price) being ducked in the pond in one incident. Not seen that in years tho so might be misremembering.


Good stuff - I'd like to find out more about the riots etc tbh. 

The bookshop is 'Inprint' I think. I used to buy the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers comics there was I was a teen!


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 6, 2012)

Stroud is up there with Totnes and Cornwall for cults, quacks and bad therapists.  

A great place to go to receive homeopathic chakra activations and multi-dimensional aetheric awakenings while chowing down on expensive raw blue-green algae and goji berry energy bars. 

Seriously, I have a friend who is a therapist near to Stroud and she gets loads of referrals from people who have been traumatised by boundary free hippy therapists from Stroud.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not surprised by that. To add to the mention of Totnes, I know for fact that Glastonbury also has a fair few of those chancers, and I'd be surprised if Hebden wasn't far behind.

It is perfectly possible though to visit/like/live in those places without buying into any of that crystal rubbing 'healing' wibble at all. I'm not keen on the latter to say the least, when at festivals and I see the word 'workshop' on a blackboard I head straight for the beer tent. But I do like towns with their fair share of alternatives and oddballs and musos and artists and creatives.

I tend to see the downsides that you mention as regrettable but inevitable baggage. Very avoidable though, such places do tend to have great pubs after all


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 7, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Never been.
> 
> Went through Stroud on a diverted train back to Wales recently, and the valley/old buildings look pretty scenic and nice. The 'Five Valleys' featured on Countryfile last Sunday and the wooded hills looked stunning. I've also heard good reports about the beer and pub choice, and the Stroud Fringe Festival site (we can't make that this year tho') claims the town and area is full of musos, artists, creatives etc. -- hippies too or so I hear  )
> 
> ...


Laurie Lee used to live near Stroud. He went to a pub in the Slad Valley.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 13, 2012)

Mentioned earlier up!  

(The pub in the Slad Valley I mean, not any literary type discussion or anything  )


----------



## Mapped (Dec 13, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Laurie Lee used to live near Stroud. He went to a pub in the Slad Valley.


 
I'm from Gloucestershire and my English Lit teacher was always telling us to get up there and have a drink with him before he died, apparently he was there a lot. Wish I'd taken his advice.

A mate of mine lived in Nailsworth so I spent a bit of time in Stroud, it's alright. I go back to Cheltenham a lot and it looks nice from the train on the way through. Do they still have big hairy cows roaming free on Minchenhampton Common?


----------



## Random (Dec 13, 2012)

JimW said:


> I lived there for about ten years from the mid 80s to 90s after we moved south. I served that Laurie Lee in the pub once! I liked it; I was expecting the south to be posh and twee but the West Country isn't all like that. There is an obvious hippy element in Stroud (green councillors and organics) but it's alos an old mill town with a fair bit of radical history (cloth shearers riots and the like) and the scenery is gorgeous.


I've read a quote from an old political police report on Stroud from about 100 years ago, that said there was a large community there of radicals influenced by Kropotkin. Not sure if it's on the web.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a similar question: what is Slough like?

I've become interested since watching The Office.

At least I know how to pronounce it. Before, I'd have pronounced it like the swamp, ie 'slew'.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 13, 2012)

John Betjeman said:
			
		

> Come friendly bombs and fall on Slough
> It isn't fit for humans now


 

it hasn't improved since his day

and it rhymes with plough. or as merkins spell it, plow


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 13, 2012)

It's not only Betjeman who didn't like it




			
				John Bunyan said:
			
		

> This miry Slough is such a place as cannot be mended; it is the descent whither the scum and filth that attends conviction for sin doth continually run, and therefore is it called the Slough of Despond: for still as the sinner is awakened about his lost condition, there ariseth in his soul many fears, and doubts, and discouraging apprehensions, which all of them get together, and settle in this place; and this is the reason of the badness of this ground.


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2012)

Random said:


> I've read a quote from an old political police report on Stroud from about 100 years ago, that said there was a large community there of radicals influenced by Kropotkin. Not sure if it's on the web.


Yep, it was called the Whiteway Colony - when I did a history A level when I was getting ready to apply for university I did my project on them. Started by some Christian types from London called the Croydon Brotherhood Church IIRC, but later did attract all types. There was rumours they sunbathed naked so you'd get charabanc tours coming out from Gloucester for a gawk  Still survivies in some form today.

ETA: To save you finding the wiki article! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whiteway_Colony


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 13, 2012)

Mapped said:


> I'm from Gloucestershire and my English Lit teacher was always telling us to get up there and have a drink with him before he died, apparently he was there a lot. Wish I'd taken his advice.
> 
> A mate of mine lived in Nailsworth so I spent a bit of time in Stroud, it's alright. I go back to Cheltenham a lot and it looks nice from the train on the way through. Do they still have big hairy cows roaming free on Minchenhampton Common?


To tell the truth, I've only been there once and it was 22 years ago! 

Went to the pub and sat in his seat though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Do they still have big hairy cows roaming free on Minchenhampton Common?


Yes 

mate of mine wrote her car off hitting one on the common at night - she was only doing about 10 mph. Cow was fine and ran off into the night!



Louloubelle said:


> Stroud is up there with Totnes and Cornwall for cults, quacks and bad therapists.
> 
> A great place to go to receive homeopathic chakra activations and multi-dimensional aetheric awakenings while chowing down on expensive raw blue-green algae and goji berry energy bars.
> 
> Seriously, I have a friend who is a therapist near to Stroud and she gets loads of referrals from people who have been traumatised by boundary free hippy therapists from Stroud.


LOL yeah there is definitely a bit of that!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2013)

Random said:


> I've read a quote from an old political police report on Stroud from about 100 years ago, that said there was a large community there of radicals influenced by Kropotkin. Not sure if it's on the web.


 


JimW said:


> Yep, it was called the Whiteway Colony ... Still survivies in some form today.


Yeah it's still there. My sister in laws family live there and one of my mates from school did too. It was pretty much built from scratch - mainly single storey wooden houses, it's a cool place in a beautiful part of the cotswolds. Right on top of the hill though, they get proper snowed in at winter (but I think that's the way they like it!) They still have regular community meetings. There's a Colony Meeting Hall which has little library in it with a few old history and political books. And a communal swimming pool. I think many of the descendents of the original colonists are still there, but some have moved on. Houses now get bought & sold...but you cant get a mortgage cos no-one can prove who owns what...


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2013)

Thought I'd already posted this but apparantly not 

We're now looking at a possible day trip to Stroud, maybe Gloucester too, on Good Friday ... that'll be pretty much a pubs and walk around visit only though, given the limited time. Just a taster really.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Thought I'd already posted this but apparantly not
> 
> We're now looking at a possible day trip to Stroud, maybe Gloucester too, on Good Friday ... that'll be pretty much a pubs and walk around visit only though, given the limited time. Just a taster really.


 
Have you still not been?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2013)

Taken its time hasn't it ...  

I keep getting 'diverted'  to Bristol ....


----------



## JimW (Mar 10, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Taken its time hasn't it ...
> 
> I keep getting 'diverted'  to Bristol ....


With that kind of attitude and efficiency, you'll fit right in in Stroud


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ringo (Mar 12, 2013)

Got a few mates who have left Brixton for Stroud, we're heading up there for a week at Easter to visit; renting a converted barn and drinking Old Spot ale


----------



## chintz (Mar 12, 2013)

ringo said:


> Got a few mates who have left Brixton for Stroud, we're heading up there for a week at Easter to visit; renting a converted barn and drinking Old Spot ale


mmmm Uley  beers


----------



## Libertad (Mar 12, 2013)

chintz said:


> mmmm Uley beers


 
Pig's Ear


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2013)

Right, we'll almost certainly be coming on Good Friday, 29th March. Day trip only, but I have to admit that mention of Uley nailed it. Old Spot ftw!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Right, we'll almost certainly be coming on Good Friday, 29th March. Day trip only, but I have to admit that mention of Uley nailed it. Old Spot ftw!


 almost certainly ?


----------



## ringo (Mar 18, 2013)

Whenever I think of heading up that way the over riding memory I have is sitting in this beer garden drinking Old Spot and looking at the valley 

Image 4/5:  http://www.thewoolpackinn-slad.com/image-gallery.html


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 18, 2013)

To address Johnny Canuck's brief derail on to Slough and the response to it from Rubbershoes. Bunyan was not writing a travelogue about the town of Stroud, his book was an allegory about the struggles of a Christian in his journey through life. His Slough of Despond is a place many will be familiar with who have never visited the benighted place called Slough.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2013)

marty21 said:


> almost certainly ?


 
festivaldeb depending .... I'm committed myself, but we'll have to see. Given all the other planned visits that fell through anything might happen ...  but prospects are looking better this time 

Woolpack -- I'd love to make it up there if I have time ..


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 30, 2013)

Stroud trip *yet again* postponed  

I'll have more money by the time of the Stroud Fringe Festival in very early September ... this weekend does now actually loosely exist on my stupidly disorganised schedule ...

I'll fit right in once I actually get there


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2013)

ringo said:


> Got a few mates who have left Brixton for Stroud, we're heading up there for a week at Easter to visit; renting a converted barn and drinking Old Spot ale


have fun?


----------



## ringo (Apr 12, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> have fun?


 
Cheers, having a really chilled out time, its gorgeous. 

Had possibly the best pint of beer of my life in the Old Neighbourood pub in Chalford Hill a couple of days ago. Greene King IPA, not so uncommon, but kept so perfectly I could have drunk it in one.

Returning there for my birthday lunch in a minute, followed by an afternoon in the Stroud Brewery's on site pub for one of everything they have. Burp.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2013)

ringo said:


> Cheers, having a really chilled out time, its gorgeous.
> 
> Had possibly the best pint of beer of my life in the Old Neighbourood pub in Chalford Hill a couple of days ago. Greene King IPA, not so uncommon, but kept so perfectly I could have drunk it in one.
> 
> Returning there for my birthday lunch in a minute, followed by an afternoon in the Stroud Brewery's on site pub for one of everything they have. Burp.


Fantastic. The Old Neighbourhood (formerly the Mechanics Arms) is a decent boozer - my folks live just near there.

Stroud brewery is good too - "Budding" is a great beer (named after Mr Budding from Stroud who invented the lawnmower) and "Tom Long's Post" is also a decent pint - named after the post on Minchinhampton Common where they used to hang criminals 

Have a great time


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2013)

Ooh fuck me I could murder a pint in the Cotswolds right about now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2013)

JimW said:


> Ooh fuck me I could murder a pint in the Cotswolds right about now.


tell me about it 

I was in a pub in Luton tonight before the football - they had a 7.5% cider on tap, it was fucking lovely but it almost destroyed me


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> tell me about it
> 
> I was in a pub in Luton tonight before the football - they had a 7.5% cider on tap, it was fucking lovely but it almost destroyed me


I've become a right "session beer" lightweight these last few years. Always had those tendencies, to be honest. It's the taste, not the getting bladdered. (ETA I have whisky for that!)


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2013)

ringo said:


> Cheers, having a really chilled out time, its gorgeous.
> 
> Had possibly the best pint of beer of my life in the Old Neighbourood pub in Chalford Hill a couple of days ago. Greene King IPA, not so uncommon, but kept so perfectly I could have drunk it in one.
> 
> Returning there for my birthday lunch in a minute, *followed by an afternoon in the Stroud Brewery's on site pub for one of everything they have.* Burp.


 
That sounds more like it .

Drinking dull old Greene King IPA seems a bit wrong when there's so many independent and superior choices round about ...


----------



## ringo (Apr 19, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> That sounds more like it .
> 
> Drinking dull old Greene King IPA seems a bit wrong when there's so many independent and superior choices round about ...


 
True, but this was perfect kept and served in every way. Stroud Brewery's beers were great, especially the Budding, the I'm still having dreams about that pint of IPA


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2016)

Timely bump  I'm staying near Stroud atm,  at Westley Farm. Went to Stroud thus morning , it was heaving , the market brings in ALL the people.


----------



## ringo (Jun 2, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Timely bump  I'm staying near Stroud atm,  at Westley Farm. Went to Stroud thus morning , it was heaving , the market brings in ALL the people.



We've stayed there, loved it. Beauitful views of the valley


----------



## Libertad (Jun 2, 2016)

I miss Stroud a great deal.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2016)

ringo said:


> We've stayed there, loved it. Beauitful views of the valley


It is gorgeous ! Did the walk down to the pub (took about 80 mins) over that strange sloping Jackdaw bridge over the railway line. Got a cab back obvs


----------



## JimW (Jun 3, 2016)

You weren't in Stroud at all (well, except when you were), that farm is Chalford! Did you see the donkey train?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2016)

JimW said:


> You weren't in Stroud at all (well, except when you were), that farm is Chalford! Did you see the donkey train?


Saw 2 lovely donkeys on the farm , we were in the Stroud district tbf.


----------



## ringo (Jun 3, 2016)

I love Chalford, but worry I'd be bored if I actually lived there. When I'm proper old maybe ☺


----------



## JimW (Jun 3, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Saw 2 lovely donkeys on the farm , we were in the Stroud district tbf.


I know, other end of the Golden Valley but obviously that's foreign parts by our standards. 
There's a donkey pack service still runs up one of the Chalford hills as the best freight option.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2016)

Stroud has a lovely Brunel-designed station. 







Stroud railway station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2016)

ringo said:


> I love Chalford, but worry I'd be bored if I actually lived there. When I'm proper old maybe ☺


Had a bacon sandwich at the Lavender Bake House this morning , lovely cafe.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2016)

JimW said:


> I know, other end of the Golden Valley but obviously that's foreign parts by our standards.
> There's a donkey pack service still runs up one of the Chalford hills as the best freight option.


Would love to have seen that !


----------



## JimW (Jun 3, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Would love to have seen that !


Can't do the link on the phone but I see there's a YouTube vid. He's called Chester apparently.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 10, 2019)

So did you ever make it, William?

What's Stroud like nowadays anyway? Was up in Nailsworth recently as had to drive some friends and it seemed quite a nice lil' place with a fair old buzz for a big village. Interesting to know there's a fair bit of radical history to the area.


----------

